

WWDC live blog from Engadget - PopaL
http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/11/apple-wwdc-2012-liveblog/

======
mproud
These guys every year have the best and fastest coverage with TONS of pictures
just after they’re taken, for good reason. With WWDC keynotes you want to be
able to "see" new products! However they do it, they usually don’t get
overwhelmed by excessive traffic either.

This is the site to be on if you’re anxious to follow the news as it happens.

------
skizm
Welcome to the least friendly UI ever. Anyone figure out a way to get rid of
the pictures? (besides opening up Chrome's developer tools)

------
ghurlman
I'm not a fan of the new UI... it's a much worse experience if you're coming
in late & catching up.

------
protomyth
a couple of others:

<http://www.macrumorslive.com/>

<http://live.theverge.com/wwdc-2012-live-blog/>

